# Melatonin?



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Anyone had experiences, good, bad or indifferent, with melatonin for babes who don't sleep well? If it's worked for you, what dosage do you use? What "symptoms" indicate that it might help (presumably it's not just being a "crappy sleeper")?


----------



## mama ganoush (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't think I would use it for babies. I take it myself, but as an adult, I know that I have seratonin/melatonin issues that contribute to my insomnia, and the melatonin is really helpful in regulating that. I don't think I have ever seen it in doses for babies, and as it is a hormone, I wouldn't use it on a child that young. When my dd was an infant and had very bad teething days that would contribute to sleeping issues, I gave her chamomile tea-it is very gentle with no side effects.


----------



## eviesingleton (Jan 18, 2007)

I am almost certain that I read somewhere that using melatonin can disrupt the body's ability to create it's own. let me see if I can find more information.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I would be uncomfortable using it on a very small baby. But that being said i can share my experience giving to my toddler. He was not a sleeper from the beginning. In the first year he woke up on average every forty minutes around the clock. He always had some allergy symptoms which we figured out was dairy after a year. We took him off all dairy and I took him to a Naturopath. She did a http://www.naet.com treatment on him which helped immensely. It helped change his aggressive behavior and definitely helped the eczema. After taking him in several times and discussing his sleep issues she gave me melatonin to give him. He was about 21 months. We gave him the recommended dose (that she prescribed) each night about 45 minutes before bedtime. The first night after taking it he actually looked sleepy for the first time in his life. He had been sleepy before (obviously) but he never appeared sleepy. I could tell the shift in him but from an outsiders view they wouldn't say he looked sleepy. That first night he actually yawned (he would never yawn) and relaxed on the floor and looked at books and then ASKED to go to bed. The Naturopath said it would take 6-8 weeks to notice a big difference but it was immediate. (which validates to me that he really needed it) He went from waking every hour to sleeping in 3-4 hour chunks within a week or two. He took the entire bottle (8 weeks) and the we ran out. We have been meaning to get more (it has been close to two weeks) but I haven't yet and he doesn't seem to need it. His entire behavior, sleep activity, personality and overall disposition has changed dramatically. He is sweet and kind and loving. He used to be aggressive and angry and volatile. It has been such a dramatic shift that everyone who knows him has said something about it. I feel like melatonin saved my life. I don't think I would have been comfortable giving it to him much earlier and was glad it was recommended by my Naturopath. He hasn't had any in almost two weeks and his sleep schedule is great. Two nights ago he slept from 9pm until 5:30am when he woke to nurse and then got up for the day at 7:45am. It was like a miracle. Most nights he still wakes 2-3 times per night to nurse which is fine with me and seems very normal. He even goes to sleep way easier than ever. I was seriously at the end of my rope which is what led me to see her in the first place. I couldn't take anymore and was having some serious resentment and health issues because of my lack of sleep for almost two years. I might also add that he has a sleep disorder Rhythmic Movement Disorder. He seems to have almost grown out of it and the melatonin has definitely helped. The most important part to me is that he was absolutely miserable and he is now a really really happy boy. That is the most important thing for me. I do think it is important to remember that melatonin is a hormone and that it isn't just a random natural sleep aid. I don't think it is something that I would have given him on my own.
Wendi


----------



## jennybean0722 (Jun 19, 2006)

Evie please write back! I am so sleep deprived that I can't GET to sleep. My baby is sleeping okay now (sometimes 2,3 or 4 hours stretches), but now I'm all messed up! I bought some melatonin today to get my brain to learn how to sleep again.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennybean0722* 
Evie please write back! I am so sleep deprived that I can't GET to sleep. My baby is sleeping okay now (sometimes 2,3 or 4 hours stretches), but now I'm all messed up! I bought some melatonin today to get my brain to learn how to sleep again.

jennybean, glad to hear your baby is sleeping better! It took me about a month to learn how to sleep again once DD stopped waking so much.


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

I use it for myself on occasion, and my ped recommended it for my ds's sleep problems. She said start with 1/2 mg and give him as much as 1 mg. He's 3 years old, so the dose for your little one may be different. I only use it when he's really wired, running around the room, glazed over, is teething and has had sleepless nights, etc. It does get him to sleep, but it doesn't really keep him asleep. He'll wake in a few hours and then resume his typical waking pattern the rest of the night. There's more discussion of this if you search in the special needs parenting forum.

Kelly


----------



## eviesingleton (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennybean0722* 
Evie please write back! I am so sleep deprived that I can't GET to sleep. My baby is sleeping okay now (sometimes 2,3 or 4 hours stretches), but now I'm all messed up! I bought some melatonin today to get my brain to learn how to sleep again.

I am so sorry it took so long to get back to you. I was unable to find the article I was looking for. I sent a request to a friend who has as many, if not more, sleep disorders than I have and she hasn't responded.


----------

